
Mistakes and Discoveries While Cultivating Ownership - petrosagg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddOGmao_cnA
======
petrosagg
transcript: [https://www.infoq.com/presentations/netflix-five-level-
owner...](https://www.infoq.com/presentations/netflix-five-level-ownership/)

